

Show HN: Feedio – Aggregate your feeds from all your blogs + guest posts - steventhedev
http://www.feedio.co

======
Jasonthetechie
Cool looking service. Do you support all RSS readers or only those listed on
profile pages?

~~~
steventhedev
It's RSS, so you can consume the feed itself with your reader application of
choice. We have integrations with the web-based readers listed on the profile
pages as well.

